# Midland Trout Streams



## JDMcNugent (May 24, 2010)

Hey everyone . . .

I'm new here and looking for some info. I recently moved to Midland and was hoping to do a little fly fishing for trout. Are there any small, wadeable creeks anyone suggests? I'd appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

JDMcNugent said:


> Hey everyone . . .
> 
> I'm new here and looking for some info. I recently moved to Midland and was hoping to do a little fly fishing for trout. Are there any small, wadeable creeks anyone suggests? I'd appreciate any help, thanks.


You're lucky enough to have a local fly shop also... They should be able to point you in the right direction.

http://www.littleforks.com/


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

JDMcNugent said:


> Hey everyone . . .
> 
> I'm new here and looking for some info. I recently moved to Midland and was hoping to do a little fly fishing for trout. Are there any small, wadeable creeks anyone suggests? I'd appreciate any help, thanks.


In about an hour and a half you can be in Grayling fishing the _Holy waters of the Ausable. _I will make the drive a couple of times in the spring for an afternoon/evening fishing trip if the right hatch is occurring. As for closer streams, the Cedar, Tobacco and the upper parts of the Chippewa all have trout. 

Take a trip downtown and see John Van Dalin(sp) at Little Forks outfitters they are on Main street dowtown Midland.

Mike


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome to the site. Remember to read the header above, only streams mentioned there can be discussed in the open forum, but anything can be talked about by pm's. There's already a couple mentioned that shouldn't be. Head up to chapel dam that is on "Wiggins lake" there used to be a small baitshop on corner there, and they could give you info on the stream there. Good luck. Do some searching on google with those names, and you'll find it.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nothing as far as trout goes real close to Midland, but both the Titt. and Chippewa river have some great smallmouth fishing. Take out the 5 wt. after these guys in the evening and you'll get a fight very similar to the trout you're seeking! Feel free to send me a PM if you need any specifics.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

Ralph Smith said:


> Welcome to the site. Remember to read the header above, only streams mentioned there can be discussed in the open forum, but anything can be talked about by pm's. There's already a couple mentioned that shouldn't be. Head up to chapel dam that is on "Wiggins lake" there used to be a small baitshop on corner there, and they could give you info on the stream there. Good luck. Do some searching on google with those names, and you'll find it.


I totally get the rule about not publically discussing holes or stretches of streams. I just don't understand why specific streams can't be mentioned as general destinations . . . can't figure out what is being protected - since almost all of these streams are listed and classified in various online and DNR publications. 

I spend the vast majority of my time on the hunting forums . . . so maybe I lack some context. Can someone explain the logic behind the rule here? Not being facetious, really would like to understand . . .


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

ckendall said:


> I totally get the rule about not publically discussing holes or stretches of streams. I just don't understand why specific streams can't be mentioned as general destinations . . . can't figure out what is being protected - since almost all of these streams are listed and classified in various online and DNR publications.
> 
> I spend the vast majority of my time on the hunting forums . . . so maybe I lack some context. Can someone explain the logic behind the rule here? Not being facetious, really would like to understand . . .


 
Here is my understanding of the rule. 

You mention that you limit out on browns and brookies, on stream X. Next time you show up to stream X there are two trucks at your access spot (because there are only a couple of spots to access this stream to start with), no biggie I can find some fish, you go on and have a great day. Now you see two new posts about stream X with limits, huh ok. Next time you show up at stream X five trucks and you start to run into a few more people that you have never seen before. Takes longer to find the fish, sweet no biggie you like to fish anyways. Next time at stream X no room for you and someone is in every hole not to mention all the trash along the river now, wow it sure is taking a long time to find some decent fish now a days. 

I think you get the point, generally yes streams are named on the dnr website. But MOST people are too lazy to investigate a new stream on their own, so they hope that someone will post that they caught 5, 15-20" browns on stream X, guess where they will be next weekend along with a couple of buddies. I know it sounds far fetched but take a look at the number of views on the posts in these forums and then look at the number of responses. Little one sided to the views, meaning anyone out on the internet can look at this site and find out about stream X when you post about it. And I know that we are here to share but do you really want every tom, dick, and harry at the stream that you discovered 10 years ago and hardly ever see anyone else on it.

Hope this helps, a little long winded, but the rule is warrented in my humble opinion.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

....... Some fishing holes are just sacred to people. And those sacred places are *usually* smaller streams or out of the way places that cant take lots of pressure (especially true for trout). I know if i ever see my stream named in the open i'd be heated. Sounds selfish, but i would. Keeping info in pm's is just courtesy to others.

You say u visit the hunting forum, gotta think about it like this. Lets say you hunted an awesome spot for years with no sign of another person. All of a sudden a guy posts up somewhere in the vicinity and nabs a nice buck, talks about it at the buck pole or wherever, the next season your surrounded. Obviously its not gonna work just like that, but a good analogy between our interests. It did take a while for me to understand this line of thought once i joined the site, but after discussing some of the basics of walleye fishing the saginaw river in the fall (and yes i only said the sag. river, no specific spot on it) my spot was over run in a heartbeat. I wised up real quick


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thats why I still say this should be a pay site to view the threads. Even if its only $5 it will keep the lurkers away. Sure you will lose some members, but not what your losing in the long run due to in fighting,bickering, and anyone posting whatever they want. I've been on here since 2003, and there have been many good people leave this site with alot of helpful knowledge. Thats the only way I think it will improve close to what it once was. Sorry to get off topic, carry on.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

I grew up fishing a couple of rivers just a half an hour north of Midland. There are many mysteries left unsolved in those trout streams. For example, why are there WILD rainbows over 20 inches in there swimming around with over-sized browns and brookies - all wild. 

In short, I digress it's due to the lack of public access, development, dnr stocking and angler pressure. I've just recently gained the priviledge to fish around 60 miles of private water and have been hitting some untouched areas. Badgers, brookies and bears. 

My advice is to get up north a little bit and knock on a couple of doors. Someone might tell you yes but it helps if you're a local. Finding big wild trout is hard work.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> Here is my understanding of the rule.
> 
> You mention that you limit out on browns and brookies, on stream X. Next time you show up to stream X there are two trucks at your access spot (because there are only a couple of spots to access this stream to start with), no biggie I can find some fish, you go on and have a great day. Now you see two new posts about stream X with limits, huh ok. Next time you show up at stream X five trucks and you start to run into a few more people that you have never seen before. Takes longer to find the fish, sweet no biggie you like to fish anyways. Next time at stream X no room for you and someone is in every hole not to mention all the trash along the river now, wow it sure is taking a long time to find some decent fish now a days.
> 
> ...


 
The above is totally worth mentioning. I first got hooked on trout fishing in my early twenties and was told to live by this rule. My thinking at the time was if I told a few people and showed them the spot, what could it hurt? Ten years later I wish I would have never told anyone of the stream as it has changed for the worse as far as litter and quality of fishing. I learned the hard way.


----------

